# Madzone is banned.



## fat hamster (Nov 15, 2005)

Here's why...  Desperate times, folks.    

Send her our love, innit squelch.


----------



## Belushi (Nov 15, 2005)

Havea nice break from the boards Madzone!


----------



## easy g (Nov 15, 2005)

aye....

if anyone can wish her well in person can they say it from me as well


----------



## sheothebudworths (Nov 15, 2005)

Hope you get lots done love!


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 15, 2005)

a weird but inventive solution to cyber addiction.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 15, 2005)

It's been done before, but generally we say no. I hope she gets a chance to catch up with other stuff....I've been neglecting 'other stuff' all day........


----------



## zenie (Nov 15, 2005)

Aww (((madzone))) good luck on your month off you nutter


----------



## exleper (Nov 15, 2005)

See ya on the 15th madzone


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 15, 2005)

*"Cooler!"*

Good luck, and see you when you get back.


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 15, 2005)

*being supportive....*

w u s s!


----------



## Firky (Nov 15, 2005)

i hope she's ok.

self discipline doesn't come naturally to all of us, but at least shes' taking steps.


----------



## Derian (Nov 16, 2005)

Hope you get your stuff sorted. Look forward to you being back ... in time for *that word I don't want to say yet cos it's only November*


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 19, 2005)

*...not supposed to this but....*

Did some wafflage with her_Tan_trum_tum_tumminess this morn'...She and goats are v happy...busy being busy...gettting organised and stuff...passed on Your luuurve...and then went on about MY problems!!!  ...but she's oooookay and bein' self_disciplined...as you were!


----------



## J77 (Nov 23, 2005)

.


----------

